# Personal Protection Dog Owners in NYC



## Suzanne Ma (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to speak with owners of personal protection dogs living in the New York City area.

I'm a reporter for the Associated Press and I'm writing a story about how more and more New Yorkers are investing in a protection dog in a bad economy.

Can anyone help? Please let me know.



Suzanne Ma


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh good God.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh good God.


Correct a mundo Jeff 

I have never seen any main stream media publicity help the image of any protection dog :-(


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Suzanne Ma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to speak with owners of personal protection dogs living in the New York City area.
> 
> ...


 As was stated, "Oh good God." Interesting that you would narrow it to the NYC area. I think due to the economy and other related issues, more people are taking reasonable and some not so safeguards.


----------



## Suzanne Ma (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a shame that your experiences with mainstream media have been negative.

I've been very straightforward about my story -- I have been hearing that guard dogs are getting more and more popular in the bad economy. I simply want to know if this is true, and to get in touch with owners who could tell me why they've invested in a protection dog in these hard times.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I can see the headline now.

"Scared public turns to killer dogs for protection"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Suzanne Ma said:


> It's a shame that your experiences with mainstream media have been negative.
> 
> I've been very straightforward about my story -- I have been hearing that guard dogs are getting more and more popular in the bad economy. I simply want to know if this is true, and to get in touch with owners who could tell me why they've invested in a protection dog in these hard times.


HI Suzanne,

I'm sure some street pharmaceutical sales representative will be contacting you about his PP pit bull/Bandogge. Hopefully your story will include some nice photos of all his bling.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone who wants to make contact can do it via PMs. Thanks.


----------

